# How to program proper smooth crossfades?



## Ed (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok an actual Kontakt programming question here.

I have a old Giga patch that had a decent crossfade but now Im trying to use it in Kontakt and its quite jumpy.

I have no idea how to begin to smooth it out.... how should I start??


----------



## Ed (Apr 15, 2011)

I can make an mp3 of the problem if that helps and take a screenshot?


----------



## Tod (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi ED,

When you say crossfades, are you talking about the crossfades of the various zone layers?

If that's the case I think the first thing might be to look in the Mapping Editor and make sure the zones are loaded and setup properly. I've had a few occasions when importing a gig file the zones didn't line up right. In the Mapping Editor click on "Selected groups only" and make sure "Edit all groups" is off. Then click on various groups and make sure there are no gaps between the zones.

Next would be to check the Modulators in the Amplifier for the various groups. Mod wheel (cc1) is usually used for this purpose. You should see smooth fades between the various groups (pp, mf, f, ff, etc.).

Tod


----------



## Ed (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok I'll take some pics and make a quick demo and hopefully one of you awesome people can explain to me what I'm looking at, I'm such a noob :D

EDI: OMG I figured it out thanks for the pointers of where to go!!


----------



## paoling (Apr 23, 2011)

My favourite crossfade curve is a sort of exponential crossfade with a very narrow raising curve. A kind of S shaped thing. Along with that you can set the individual volumes of the groups (like -6 for the lowest, -2 for the mid and 0 for the higher), and adding a general volume control that affects every layer. Lag time is useful too.

For some samples, the best thing is to avoid the middle of 2 layers, because it's the moment when you hear 2 different sounds in one.


----------

